
Amazon Isn't the Only One Killing It with Cloud Computing - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/amazon-isnt-one-killing-cloud-computing/?mbid=social_fb
======
bikamonki
DO rocks but it's missing one feature: curated images. I imagine a LAMP ninja
is able to setup a server that has most security and performance tweaks cooked
in. Make that an image and let devs copy it. I've had a few Droplets hacked
b/c all I did is what DO wants clients to do: click, build from image, use.
Obviously best practices were not followed. I am a dev, I don't have the time
nor interest on becoming a web server expert as well.

B/c this missing piece I now moved into a different direction: static
sites/apps hosted on S3 that haul the dynamic data from a parse.com account,
and I even have Cloud Code on Parse for those little needs that must run
server-side.

